# feuermagier etwas... öhh.. stark?



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

hi,
feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
bin jetzt lvl 21.
*ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*


----------



## Marccram (24. Oktober 2008)

Der wie vielte Thread zu dem Thema is das jez?


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Oktober 2008)

Was möchtest du jetzt, wenn du dieses Thema eröffnest?


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

Marccram schrieb:


> Der wie vielte Thread zu dem Thema is das jez?


dieses forum ist nicht da um DICH zu unterhalten, sondern um feedback zu geben und sich auszutauschen. wenn es dich nicht interessiert, dann verlasse den beitrag ohne sinnfreie antworten zu hinterlassen. 
niemand zwingt dich das zu lesen.

leute von goa schauen hier herein, und wollen unser feedback.
so macht man ein mmo bugfrei und balanced.
danke für ihre aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## DecxX (24. Oktober 2008)

Der Feuermagier ist nur so "krass" wie der Healer neben ihm.. 

Und dafür -ist- es balanced 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (24. Oktober 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Der Feuermagier ist nur so "krass" wie der Healer neben ihm..
> 
> Und dafür -ist- es balanced
> 
> ...




Da stimme ich dir zu . Was hasse ich die aktiven und passiven Nerf-Schreier denn ein solcher scheint der Te (passiver bis jetzt) ja zu sein....

Da kann ich nur sagen was  die anderen zum grösstenteil sagen L2P...


----------



## Riku182 (24. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde es super gebalancet haste schonma einen geschlagen? 2 Schläge Tod... Irgendwie muss er sich ja verteidigen.


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Da stimme ich dir zu . Was hasse ich die aktiven und passiven Nerf-Schreier denn ein solcher scheint der Te (passiver bis jetzt) ja zu sein....
> 
> Da kann ich nur sagen was  die anderen zum grösstenteil sagen L2P...


"L2P", jenes kürzel dass du scheinbar aus dem wow forum geborgt hast bedeutet: "learn to play" = lern spielen!
nun stelle ich mir die frage in welchem zusammenhang das jetzt sinn macht? was nutzt es mir wenn ich gut zocke,
und ein feuermagier nuked mich in 3 sekunden um? verstehe ich jetzt nicht. hat ein guter spieler viel mehr hp oder ist feuerimmun? hmmmm.....


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es super gebalancet haste schonma einen geschlagen? 2 Schläge Tod... Irgendwie muss er sich ja verteidigen.


jo da haste schon recht. die teile halten echt nicht viel aus. es kommt mir aber immer unfair vor, wenn die von hinten einen nach dem anderen wegklatschen, im sekundentakt.
und natürlich immer die meiste xp bekommen.


----------



## Lari (24. Oktober 2008)

Das einzigste, was stört, ist die fehlende Immunity gegen Root. Sind viele BWs, Schattenkrieger oder Engineer im Szenario weiß ich, dass ich 50% der Zeit im Root stehe und niedergeschossen werde.
Das SZ da oben war wohl einfach ein sehr gutes für den BW und die Sorc hat geschlampt, denn 30k Schaden mach ich mit einer WitchElf schon im T2, wenn es gut läuft.


----------



## Riku182 (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> jo da haste schon recht. die teile halten echt nicht viel aus. es kommt mir aber immer unfair vor, wenn die von hinten einen nach dem anderen wegklatschen, im sekundentakt.
> und natürlich immer die meiste xp bekommen.



Da würd ich ma sagen Taktik angesagt. Finde sowieso das wer auf Tanks einkloppt und nicht versucht auf Heiler und Fernkämpfer zu gehen hat einen an der Klatsche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (24. Oktober 2008)

Der BW und seine Heiler hattens druff, bei Destro warn viele Unfähige dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*



Und nun?


----------



## xaxoon (24. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Und nun?


brille aufsetzten, nochmal bild ansehen. dann klappts auch mit dem verstehen.


----------



## grimrott (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*




Halt dich doch bitte an deine eigene Vorgabe. Kommen eh nur dümmliche Flames bei rum.


@Screen:

Millionster Heulthread den niemand brauch....

... die Resistenzen sind zur Zeit verbugt. D.h. bei Crits werden keine Resistenzen berechnet. BTW ist dadurch nicht nur der BW etwas imbalanced sondern auch euer Mage, womit sich das letztendlich wieder ausgleicht.

Darüber hinaus... das ist eine DD Klasse. Der kann nichts anderes als Schaden machen, also was erwartest du? Zumal diese hohen Schadenswerte nur durch AE zustande kommen. Wenn ich mir den Punktestand auf dem Screen so ansehe, habt ihr wahrscheinlich hirnlos am Eingang gestanden während der BW schön mit AEs getobt hat... so what?!


----------



## DeeeRoy (24. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> brille aufsetzten, nochmal bild ansehen. dann klappts auch mit dem verstehen.



und nun? Eine Schadens Klasse hat schaden gemacht...


----------



## Malachay666 (24. Oktober 2008)

der dmg ist eine sache aber was mehr nervt ist der stun/cage ohne cd/immun...
da wirste 5x hintereinander gecaged und sthest erstma schö iner gegend rum 0o grml das wäre vllt ma 
wert es zu ändern vllt nur nen 10-20 immun oder ähnliches

greez


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

dickes L2P an die meele`s der Zerstörung, die aufm screenshot zu sehen sind... zumal du sogar der einzigste Feuerzauberer warst? unteren Teil kann man leider nicht sehen.

peinlich einen lvl 23 Feuerzauberer so frei walten zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Der Feuermagier teilt viel aus, ja. Dafür fällt er aber auch genauso schnell um, selbst mit ´nem Blackorc hab ich den in  5 Sekunden kurz und klein gehaun. Sowieso sollte man sich generell angewöhnen das Feurmagier spätestens ab T2 First Target sind.


----------



## Shamaniko (25. Oktober 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Der Feuermagier ist nur so "krass" wie der Healer neben ihm..
> 
> Und dafür -ist- es balanced
> 
> ...





Kann ich bestätigen.... wenn ich mit einem Feuermagier aus unserer Gilde zocke hat er immer Platz 1. in dmg! Wenn aber unser Tank noch dabei ist und ich mich auf ihn konzentriere hat der Mage meist 50k weniger dmg (t3)


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Oktober 2008)

Lurka schrieb:


> Der Feuermagier teilt viel aus, ja. Dafür fällt er aber auch genauso schnell um, selbst mit ´nem Blackorc hab ich den in  5 Sekunden kurz und klein gehaun. Sowieso sollte man sich generell angewöhnen das Feurmagier spätestens ab T2 First Target sind.



Stoffheiler sind immer beliebter ^^

ich sprech aus erfahrung

aber seit ich mit 25 kicken kann kann man sogar was gegen die Hexenkriegerinnen ausrichten xD


----------



## Senseless6666 (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*


feuermagier halten extrem wenig aus und wenn sie sich selber treffen gehen erstmal 25% ihrer HP weg.. du kannst fast nur im pvp spells spammen ansonsten muste immer mal den kack dings machen der verbrennungen weg macht, und  ohne die kritchance und so macht der fire wiederum ca 15% weniger als andere.. übrigens gilt selbiges für zaubeerer..


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Stoffheiler sind immer beliebter ^^
> 
> ich sprech aus erfahrung



Wohl war, Heiler müssen natürlich auch weg, wenn ich aber mal die Zeit nehme die man braucht um einen Heiler  umzuhauen, und den Damage des Feuerzauberers danebenstelle macht der eindeutig zu viel Damage in der Zeit und Nuked eh die Hälfte weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mit meinem Blackorc unterwegs bin, und die Situation gegeben ist werden erst mal die Heiler aufgeschreckt und vor allem gesnared, bringt zwar rein theoretisch nix, trotzdem gucken se blöd aus der Wäsche und hauen erstmal ab wie verschreckte Hühner, dann geh ich direkt auf die Feuerzauberer. Helfen mir die DDs sind die auch schnell down und unsere Leute bleiben stehen.

Defenitiv: Balance ist da. Keine Nerfs nur weil man mit dem Gegner net umgehen kann!


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Feuerzauberer ganz "normale" DD.Klassen wären wie hier viele schreiben: WIESO GIBT ES DANN DERMASSEN VIELE DAVON? Keine andere Klasse wird so oft gespielt. Ist wie in Daoc: Die Klasse ist sexy weil sie imba ist. Die wird sicherlich sehr stark generft. Genauso hat Mythic es IMMER gemacht in Daoc...7 Jahre lang: Klassen gepimpt daß alle geschrieen haben und viele einen getwinkt haben. Dann Schritt für Schritt diese Imba-Klasse generft bis die Klasse wieder "normal" bzw total gimp war.

Hier wird es genauso kommen...da bin ich mir absolut sicher. So schafft man es Spieler (sprich Kunden) "anzufixen".

Daoc: Wilder, WL, BD, Kundi, Infi waren alle mal eine Zeitlang total krass überpowert. Heute spielt kaum noch wer nen Wilden oder BD, sehr wenige nen WL. Kundi wird wieder geliebt weil der nach Imbaness und zu Tode generft dann wieder in den Himmel gepushed wurde.

Auf und Ab: Durch die Zeit die die Spieler (sprich Kunden) damit verbringen diese Klassen zu spielen um sie dann wieder verstauben zu lassen (wenn sie generft wurden) bindet man viel Spielzeit = Geld

Wer allen Ernstes behauptet ein Feuerzauberer sei balanced spielt wohl selbst einen...oder zumindest hauptsächlich Ordnungsseite.
Aber selbst wenn der Feuerzauberer OK WÄRE: Da er einen alle 20 sec in den Root (Feuerkäfig) stellen kann bzw wenn 2 oder mehr da sind kann man als Tank dann quasi permanent im ROOT stehen muß hier endlich ein Immunity-Timer her! Und zwar schnell!

Keine Ahnung warum Mythic solche einfachen Dinge wie Immunity-Timer nicht einfach übernommen hat. Muß das Rad denn jedes Mal neu erfunden werden?


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn der Feuerzauberer OK WÄRE: Da er einen alle 20 sec in den Root (Feuerkäfig) stellen kann bzw wenn 2 oder mehr da sind kann man als Tank dann quasi permanent im ROOT stehen muß hier endlich ein Immunity-Timer her! Und zwar schnell!


 
*Ergänze* low lvl Tanks oder Tanks die ihr Taktiken nicht kennen  oder lieber andere nützen.


----------



## DeeeRoy (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wenn Feuerzauberer ganz "normale" DD.Klassen wären wie hier viele schreiben: WIESO GIBT ES DANN DERMASSEN VIELE DAVON? Keine andere Klasse wird so oft gespielt. Ist wie in Daoc: Die Klasse ist sexy weil sie imba ist. Die wird sicherlich sehr stark generft. Genauso hat Mythic es IMMER gemacht in Daoc...7 Jahre lang: Klassen gepimpt daß alle geschrieen haben und viele einen getwinkt haben. Dann Schritt für Schritt diese Imba-Klasse generft bis die Klasse wieder "normal" bzw total gimp war.



Ich bin der Meinung, wir sollten erstmal abwarten. Du schreibst die ganze Zeit von Daoc. Ist es aber nicht. Ich warte erstmal ab, was die Entwickler machen oder wie Sie reagieren, bevor ich Sie beurteile oder verurteile. Das Spiel ist noch so frisch, lasst es doch erstmal sich entwickeln.

Hinterher kann man es kritisieren oder bemängeln. Es ist doch noch garnichts in irgend eine Richtung passiert...


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> *Ergänze* low lvl Tanks oder Tanks die ihre http://www.wardb.com/spell.aspx?id=505"]Taktiken [/url]nicht kennen oder lieber andere nützen und/oder ihr Utility schlecht einsetzen



Du kennst den CD von Purge? GUT!
Und nun weiter mit sinnvollen Kommentaren bitte...


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist noch so frisch, lasst es doch erstmal sich entwickeln.
> 
> Hinterher kann man es kritisieren oder bemängeln. Es ist doch noch garnichts in irgend eine Richtung passiert...



Es war Mythic in Daoc irgendwann auch klar daß es einen Immunity-Timer geben muß. Ergo haben sie ihn auch eingebaut.
Warum sie es in WAR nicht gleich von anfang an tun verstehe ich nicht. Was wollen sie damit bezwecken?

Ist die Gleiche Firma...da sollte schon ein gewisses PvP-Verständnis vorhanden sein und wie ich schrieb: "Das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden müssen"


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Du kennst den CD von Purge? GUT!
> Und nun weiter mit sinnvollen Kommentaren bitte...



jo, du aber wohl nicht... darum auch der link für dich.
meist brauch ich kein purge für Zauberer... da ich Sie meist selber direkt roote oder zu boden knocke, als TANK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yoll schrieb:


> Es war Mythic in Daoc irgendwann auch klar daß es einen Immunity-Timer geben muß. Ergo haben sie ihn auch eingebaut.
> Warum sie es in WAR nicht gleich von anfang an tun verstehe ich nicht. Was wollen sie damit bezwecken?
> 
> Ist die Gleiche Firma...da sollte schon ein gewisses PvP-Verständnis vorhanden sein und wie ich schrieb: "Das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden müssen"



bei daoc standen Spieler damals locker 1 minute im mezz oder root und es kam nur drauf an, wer zu erst mezzt... solch übertriebenes CC hast du in WAR nicht.


----------



## DeeeRoy (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Ist die Gleiche Firma...da sollte schon ein gewisses PvP-Verständnis vorhanden sein und wie ich schrieb: "Das Rad nicht neu erfunden werden müssen"



Das es die gleiche Firma ist, weiß ich auch. aber es ist ein anderes Spiel. Vielleicht versuchen Sie ein neues System? Wer weiß das schon... Wenn irgend was nicht passt oder den Entwicklern was nicht passt, werden Sie es zu gunsten dem Spielspaß der Spieler ändern, keine Frage...

Ich warte die nächsten Tage und Wochen ab. Es wird garantiert sich viel verändern, aufrgund von feedback von spielern...


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

KA ob mein Barbar das auch noch bekommen wird. Bin grade lev 20.
Und da hat er purge mit 60 sec CD.
Es ist keine Seltenheit daß ich mehrfach hinter einader im Root rumgammele...das macht wenig/keinen Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

WL und barbar bekommen charge, quasi genau wie das in DaoC... ka ob die auch noch zusätzlich so eine Taktik bekommen.


----------



## Darouge (25. Oktober 2008)

spiele in blackorc und ganz ehrlich ich muss sagen mit mages hab ich null prob es einzige prob is das die meisten sinlos  auf tanks rumkloppen der mage fält in 5 sec  wenn kein heiler da is der unter sagen wir mal normalen umständen bei leuten die gut spielen können vorallem hexenkriegerinen zu beschäftigt sein sollten um andere zu heilen ich denke persöhlich das im späteren spiel der mage nichtmehr soviel ausrichten wird da die leute dann wissen das man ihn einfach töten muss wenn nicht haut er einfach gnadenlos rein und führt zu endlosen heul threads un l2p antworten in buffed foren die ich mommentan noch verstehen kann da diemeisten noch nicht wissen wie man gegen sie vorgehen muss kann oder sollte
daher wartet ab was kommt ich denke sobald das spiel sich hauptsächlich im t4 abspielt werden nach der zeit die leute wissen was sie zu tun haben bzw welche klasse sie zu bekämpfen haben stern schere papier
PS: das is kein kommentar aller derinder22 der leuten vorschriebt wie sie zu spieln haben und vorallem kein l2p kommentar da es wie zb in wow so laufen wird das hexenkriegerinen(schurken in wow) feuermagier(hexenmeister)pwnen werden 
PS2: nicht aufregen über rechtschreibfehler bin a legasteniker un b schon gut angetrunken


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wenn Feuerzauberer ganz "normale" DD.Klassen wären wie hier viele schreiben: WIESO GIBT ES DANN DERMASSEN VIELE DAVON? Keine andere Klasse wird so oft gespielt. Ist wie in Daoc: Die Klasse ist sexy weil sie imba ist. Die wird sicherlich sehr stark generft. Genauso hat Mythic es IMMER gemacht in Daoc...7 Jahre lang: Klassen gepimpt daß alle geschrieen haben und viele einen getwinkt haben. Dann Schritt für Schritt diese Imba-Klasse generft bis die Klasse wieder "normal" bzw total gimp war.
> 
> Hier wird es genauso kommen...da bin ich mir absolut sicher. So schafft man es Spieler (sprich Kunden) "anzufixen".
> 
> ...




Ich würde mal sagen das die meisten die Spellschleudern spielen diese spielen weil man da auch im PvE schneller vorwärts kommt als zum Beispiel mit einem auf Damage geskillten Heiler... . Zumindest ist das bei mir so. und Schaden kann ich in Szenarien nur machen wenn mich die gegenseite in ruhe lässt und das ist zunehmend weniger der Fall denn Menschen zumindest die meisten sind lernfähing auch in einem spiel wie Warhammer...


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen das die meisten die Spellschleudern spielen diese spielen weil man da auch im PvE schneller vorwärts kommt als zum Beispiel mit einem auf Damage geskillten Heiler... . Zumindest ist das bei mir so. und Schaden kann ich in Szenarien nur machen wenn mich die gegenseite in ruhe lässt und das ist zunehmend weniger der Fall denn Menschen zumindest die meisten sind lernfähing auch in einem spiel wie Warhammer...


 
und weil sich rumspricht das die voll PHÄTT DEMEGE machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nur wenn man sie lässt... wie du schon sagst, ich sag ja immer: auf DD Caster PUSHEN ist das A und O. 

hier mal ein lvl40 6 vs 6 Video das ich gefunden habe, etwa mein spielstill aber nicht von mir das Vid... dort kann man gut sehen wieviel damage, DD Caster noch machen wenn ein "guter"  2hand TANK,  seinen Jop macht und der rest der grp nicht aus Oger besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://files.filefront.com/AE+CP+Warwmv/;1...;/fileinfo.html


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

Rickrolled schrieb:


> und weil sich rumspricht das die voll PHÄTT DEMEGE machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oger ... lol wie gemein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (25. Oktober 2008)

Dann lasst den Feuermagier halt nicht stehn wenn den 2 leute focusen heilt den niemand mehr hoch


----------



## DefenderX (25. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Dann lasst den Feuermagier halt nicht stehn wenn den 2 leute focusen heilt den niemand mehr hoch




stimmt dann machts ganz dicke Aua... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der ProGamer (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo erstma stell ich mich mal vor ich spiele selbst ein feuermage auf middland und ich muss sagen der mage is gut so wie er is er is zwar der beste ddler bei der ordnung allerdings is das auch fast das einzige was er wirlich kann und er is auch sehr anfällig außerdem sollte man bedenken das er einen großen teil seinens schandens an zielen macht die dadurch gar nich sterben somit is der schaden teilweise realtiv sinnlos.

So wen es interssiert mein mage is lvl 34 heißt ingame auch ProGamer Vonskill


----------



## Gromthar (25. Oktober 2008)

Der schrieb:


> der mage is gut so wie er is er is zwar der beste ddler bei der ordnung allerdings is das auch fast das einzige was er wirlich kann und er is auch sehr anfällig


Ha! Moment mal. Der Maschinist, Magus, Schattenkrieger, Squigtreiba und Zauberin (letztere macht ähnlich viel, kommt aber an den BW nicht heran) sind ebenso reine DD Klassen, die nichts anderes machen ausser Schaden und ein wenig CC mit Roots und Kick - also das selbe wie ein Feuermagier und kommen um Längen nicht an dessen Schadensoutput heran. Demnach stimmt da was nicht so ganz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorret (25. Oktober 2008)

kann meinem vorredner "progamer" nur recht geben - spiel auf bolgasgrad auch nen fm und find den gar ned so op! sobald nen paar spieler im scenario dabei sind, die ein klein wenig vom game begriffen haben, komm ich überhaupt ned mehr zum damage machen und steh ständig beim onkel geistheiler.....
den fm brauch nen melee nur angucken, dann fällt der schon um! und was hab ich von nem feuerkäfig, der bei schaden SOFORT bricht. und da im gezerge nunmal ständig irgend jemand damage macht, sind die leute im käfig meistens auch sofort wieder raus. so what.........

p.s.: L2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabasco567 (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> brille aufsetzten, nochmal bild ansehen. dann klappts auch mit dem verstehen.




100% zustimm... 

extremer schadensoutput... 
die einzige entfernt vergleichbare spitze hat nur der treiba. 

interessant ist aber auch die heilleistung der zerstörung in diesem sz...

OT: bist wahrscheinlich auf einen DD-realm gelandet - spiel auf mehreren servern als zerstörer und erstaunlich ist das auffallende ungleichgewicht an heilern, was einem chaosbarbar echt den tag versauen kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faruu (25. Oktober 2008)

Firemages sind weich wie Puppe! Selbst als Chosen mit Schild sind die recht schnell unten. Mich nervt nur, dass deren Spells so viel Effekt auf meine Netzhaut projezieren, dass man in einem Szenario kaum mehr was sieht, wenn 3 von denen in die Menge feuern. Das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. Als Chosen ist das schon recht nervig! ... Zwar kann man die Effekte ausstellen, doch ganz ohne ist es auch zu blöde.


----------



## Der ProGamer (25. Oktober 2008)

Vergesst bitte nich das son mage ich spiel ja selber einen^^ viel schaden macht an targets die er überhaupt nich treffen will dieser schaden sieht in der statistik toll aus hat aber keinen effekt das is bei anderen klassen nicht so ausgeprägt


----------



## Faruu (25. Oktober 2008)

Diese ganze Statistik ist mir persönlich eh viel zu rudimentär! Wirklich aussagekräftig ist sie nicht, da gute Werte einzelner nocht nichts über den Ausgang berichten können. Teamplay ist das A und O. Wenn das stimmt, braucht man sich nicht über die div. Werte nicht aufregen.

In jedem Szenario gebe ich an, zuerst die Firemages ins Target zu nehmen. Wenn das umgesetzt wird, können die einem schon fast leid tun, denn Schaden machen die im Szen dann auch nicht mehr als mein Chosen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens sind Szens in Warhammer doch eh nur das kleine PvP ... die Keepschlachten, sind doch viel spannender als die Szens und da fragt keiner nach einer Statistik.


----------



## Callmedeir (25. Oktober 2008)

hm ok wie wärs wenn man so threads einfach mal verbietet? 

Mal abgesehen davon wenn man im Szenario bisschen mitdenkt dann klatscht man so einen doch ersma kurz an die wand. Hält eh nicht viel aus.
Als Hexenkriegerin doch das einfachste, durchschleichen, feuermagier kurz umhaun da interesiert mich der Feuerkäfig auch net.


----------



## Pih (25. Oktober 2008)

FeuerZAUBERER bitte, verdammt !


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (25. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde nicht das der BW zu stark ist. eher zu schwach. schwere rüstung wäre da mal von nöten. instant AOE mit 100 fuß reichweite, chance auf 100% kostenreduzierung der zauber, stark erhöhte AP Regeneration und er müsste ein Schild tragen dürfen. dann aber nur dann wäre er evtl etwas zu stark. aber derzeit nicht. aber mal abwarten, es ist ja immer so gewesen das wenn nur genug leute heulen die klasse iwann kaputtgepatcht wird und dann wir das geschreie groß sein. ähnlich wie bei den ganzen heilern die jetzt kaum noch ep/rp bekommen und plötzlich wieder mit uns normalsterblichen in einer gruppe spielen wollen und nicht mehr so wie vor vielen vielen jahren als sie immer wenn sie in ein szenario kamen in ihre eigene 1 mann gruppe gingen. 

hehe


----------



## Milkoh (25. Oktober 2008)

Eigentlich kann man aus dem Bild nur folgendes ablesen: 

Die Zerstörung hat eben geloost. Die haben sich irgendwo zurückdrängen lassen, deren Heiler haben nicht funktioniert und selbst der TE hat sich mit seinem Charakter mal so gar nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert. 

Das der Feuerzauberer (ich hasse diese englischen Begriffe) eine derartige Schadensspitze hat ist dann logisch. Der pumpt nur AOEs in die Masse rein. 

Das machen aber Zauberer nur wenn man brainafk Kaffee trinken geht.  Ich spiele selber einen Hexenjäger und Zerstörungszauberer sind meine liebsten Opfer...Inkognito rein, ran an den Kerl und in wenigen Augenblicken fällt er von der Scheibe. 

Ich habe gehört, dass die Zerstörung auch so eine Klasse hat. Nennt sich Hexenkrieger(in). Die sind extra dafür da, kleine Dumme Stoffträger zu vernaschen. Hm gehört da so ein Feuerzauberer nicht auch zu? Was spielt der TE noch mal? 


Milkoh


----------



## gandw (25. Oktober 2008)

Die Feuerzauberer sind derzeit zu stark. Vielleicht nicht im 1on1, aber im Szenario ist es für mich als Tank die Hölle. 
Spielen mehrere Zauberer zusammen ist es Irrsinn. Entweder fängt man sich einen Haufen Fernzauber, oder man steht auf einmal in Lavafeldern: meine Lebenspunkte werden in Sekunden zerbröselt, da kann man garnichts gegen machen. Gegenheilen funktioniert auch nicht bei dem Schadensoutput.


----------



## Gumja (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*


Und?

Sieht aus, als ob der Feuermage n Schildtank neben sich und extrem gute Heiler im Hintergrund hatte, die ihn unbehelligt heilen konnten.
Wenn die gegnerischen Tanks so DUMM waren oder zu "doof" ihn nicht down zu bekommen... ist der Schadensoutput absolut berechtigt!


----------



## Gumja (25. Oktober 2008)

gandw schrieb:


> Die Feuerzauberer sind derzeit zu stark. Vielleicht nicht im 1on1, aber im Szenario ist es für mich als Tank die Hölle.
> Spielen mehrere Zauberer zusammen ist es Irrsinn. Entweder fängt man sich einen Haufen Fernzauber, oder man steht auf einmal in Lavafeldern: meine Lebenspunkte werden in Sekunden zerbröselt, da kann man garnichts gegen machen. Gegenheilen funktioniert auch nicht bei dem Schadensoutput.


Schwachsinn.. Wenn du als Tank auf nen bombenden Feurmage einhaust, der von hinten geheilt und nebenbei noch von einem Schildtank beschützt wird, dann bist du selbst schuld, wenn du dich nicht den heilern zuwendest, sondern deine zerbröselnden Lebenspunkte betrauerst!


----------



## Slarianox (25. Oktober 2008)

Naja Dadurch dass du des jetzt hier Postest wird sich nichts ändern, aber Recht hast du is schon iwie etwas Heftig


----------



## Xenrus (25. Oktober 2008)

LOL

Ein Squigtreiber ist 2. o0 wie kann sowas sein? o0


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Xenrus schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Ein Squigtreiber ist 2. o0 wie kann sowas sein? o0



Rofl, wohl ein sehr schlechtes SZ, denn sonst hätte der Feuermage nie so viel DMG gemacht...er wurde wohl sehr viel stehn gelassen und durfte in Ruhe casten. 
Der Zauberer auf der andren Seite, ist mehr als gleichwertig, blos sind einige Spieler nicht in der Lage ihren Char so zu spielen, wie es sich gehört. Und einer meinte das Destro Healerprobleme hat? Auf Carroburg haben wir in jedem Kampf meist nur 1-2 Healer auf Seiten der Ordnung, hingegen etwa 3-8 Healer auf Seiten der Zerstörung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myzrael (25. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ha! Moment mal. Der Maschinist, Magus, Schattenkrieger, Squigtreiba und Zauberin (letztere macht ähnlich viel, kommt aber an den BW nicht heran) sind ebenso reine DD Klassen, die nichts anderes machen ausser Schaden und ein wenig CC mit Roots und Kick - also das selbe wie ein Feuermagier und kommen um Längen nicht an dessen Schadensoutput heran. Demnach stimmt da was nicht so ganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spiele einen Squigtreiba. Ja, auch diese Klasse ist eine (fast) reine Damageklasse. Im 1 vs 1 gewinne ich aber gegen Feuermagier, Schattenkrieger und Konsorten beinahe schon mit verbundenen Augen. Der Squigtreiba teilt einfach nciht ganz sp viel aus, wie ein Feuermagier (& co), hält aber dafür einiges mehr aus. Dazu kommt dann noch das (der?) Squig mit ein bisschen Schaden und vor allem nervigem Backstab (Ich spiele im PvP mit Hornsquig).

btt: Der Feuermagier ist keineswegs zu stark. Nur leider sind die meisten Spieler einfach noch zu unerfahren, um sich gegen einen guten DD zu wehren. Und wenn cih mir den Screen so angucke, weiß ich auch schon wieder, was für eine "tolle" Randomgruppe auf Destroseite das war, bei der "assist" wohl ein Fremdwort ist.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Man merkt das die meisten hier sich noch im T2-T3 aufhalten...sonst würde das ganz anders klingen...

Feuermage haut mich (Blackork Level 37, Full Deff Spec mit 10k Life und 600 Wiederstand) innerhalb von 10-20 Sekunden um....die Dots ticken bei mir mit 400-600 und critten mit 800-1100  und wenn ich ein paar mehr drauf hab kommt es mir nicht nur so vor als würd ich Stoff tragen sondern gleich ganz nackig rumlaufen. Das kann auch mit 3 Heilern nicht gegengeheilt werden wenn du 2+ Feuermages auf dir drauf hast.
Im T4 haben die Ordnungsheiler auch gecheckt das es wesentlich effektiver is die Feuermages oben zu halten als sonst irgendeine Klasse. Somit laufen in fast jedem BG mindestens  3-4 Feuermages rum und wenn dann noch 3-4 Heiler dabei sind = autoloose. Diesen Schaden kann man einfach nicht Gegenheilen und selbst die Tanks fallen schneller um als man schauen kann. 
Fazit für mich : Jedes BG mit entsprechender Anzahl von Heilern und Feuermages wird ausgeloggt.


----------



## Mardoo (25. Oktober 2008)

ihr habt keine ahnung dass der selfdmg in die berechnung da mit eingeht oder?


----------



## Yldrasson (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wir uns hier alle so kollegial am Beschweren sind:
Ich finde es nicht schlimm, das Feuermagier im Moment etwas stärker sind, als sie möglicherweise sein sollten.
Es wird ja schließlich immer eine Klasse geben, die die Nase vorn hat. Das wird sich sicher auf noch einige Male abwechseln.
Schlimmer finde ich die Level 21 Feuermagier, die sich auf Open RvR-Servern ins Tier I Gebiet stellen und dann den ganzen Level 10 Zerstörungs-Charakteren gar keine Möglichkeit lassen, mal weiter als zwei Schritte nach Neu Emsrank zu kommen.
Dabei bin ich besonders von der unglaublichen Ausdauer, mit der diese Leute da rumstehen und auf Charaktere warten, die mehr 10 Level unter ihnen sind, ganz erstaunt. Solch eine Disziplin sieht man nicht häufig.^^


----------



## Twibble (25. Oktober 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> ihr habt keine ahnung dass der selfdmg in die berechnung da mit eingeht oder?



Gut, sind wir großzügig und ziehen 10.000 ab.

Das mit einer Klasse etwas nicht in Ordnung ist sieht man daran, dass plötzlich unheimlich viele davon auftauchen. Macht mal nen neuen Charakter auf Helmgart und zählt die Feuermagier im Startgebiet im Vergleich zu den anderen Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crits fixen und alles ist im grünen Bereich - im übrigen sollte ein Melee DD immer mehr damage machen als ein ranged DD. Der hat schliesslich den Range und crowd control als Votreile, während der Melee ran muss und deutlich schneller platt ist.


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab auf Moot nen 20er Sorc (inaktiv) und soooooo ballert der auch net rein. Der DMG-output ist zwar sehr hoch, allerdings  bringt das auch nix , da man sich fast alleine killt und wenn dann ein Meele an einem klebt ist man in ein paar Sekuendchen tot.
Mit Healern ( wie vorher beschrieben) haut man zwar praktisch alles um, aber denkt mal so:
wieso klotzt ihr net einfach die feuermges mit den ranged dds um?
einmal focusen(absprechen) und des kann keiner wegheiln....
ausserdem waere ein eingespieltes team mit 3-4 guten healern eh in der lage, genauso zu pwnen auch ohne BWs...


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ausserdem waere ein eingespieltes team mit 3-4 guten healern eh in der lage, genauso zu pwnen auch ohne BWs...



Mag sein, aber nicht in der Geschwindigkeit. Der massive Damage Output der Feuerzauberer im T4 hat momentan einfach keinen Vergleich (Siehe auch die DPS bzw. DPAP Berechnungen in diversen Threads auf warhammeralliance). Die besagten 3-4 Feuerzauberer mit entsprechender Heilung im Rücken nuken dir momentan deine Gruppe schneller weg als diese darauf reagieren können. Wenn alles zugedotted ist, schafft es kein Heiler die Gruppe oben zu halten und wenn du die Anzahl an Heilern hast, die das schaffen könnte reicht der Damage nicht aus um die Feuermages + Heiler + Nebenakteure auszuschalten. 
Als Schmankerl kommt hier noch hinzu das der Root vom Feuermage verbuggt ist und nicht durch Schaden gebrochen wird, wie er sollte. 

Ich kann nur sagen das mir das von T1-T3 nicht wirklich aufgefallen ist und ich den Feuermage als nicht so wirklich bedrohlich empfunden habe...aber ab T4 bekommt man das in den Szenarien ganz massiv mit.


----------



## Enos (25. Oktober 2008)

In jeden Forum das Geheule...Was wollt ihr bitte am Feuerzauberer Schwächen? wollt ihr sein  DMG weg nehmen? Dann Könnt ihr gleich die Ganze Klasse einmotten..Sie kann nichts anderes außer Schaden machen,Vielleicht sollten die Heern Leute von der Zerstörung mal richtig spielen lernen..Wenn ich in Focus bin steh ich keine 5 Sec, Aber naja das Geheule gibt es ja immer leider.....


----------



## ÆbämÆ (25. Oktober 2008)

naja habe shcon oft gesehn:
6 firemage hüpfen fröhlich in die masse spamen ihre aoe und alle liegt im dreck ausser die tanks xD und ich als schami verrecke da noch schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht desto trotz finde ich machen unsere darkelf zauberer auch sehr viel schaden. weiß nun nicht genau wie die differenz der beiden ist.


----------



## Slaargh (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> leute von goa schauen hier herein, und wollen unser feedback.



Der war gut. Fast hätte ich gelacht. Die GOA "Community-Manager" meiden dieses Forum wie der Teufel das Weihwasser. Und wenn dir die Caster auf den Sack gehen, dann renn hin, hau drauf und es hat sich ausgezaubert, die halten nämlich nichtmal den Fausthieb eines Erstklässlers aus. Wenn man sie allerdings frei agieren lässt, tjo, dann darf man sich auch nicht wundern.


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

dann sind die BWs halt bessere DDs als andere.....
mannomann
wenn die generfed werden heißts dann genau das gegenteil
also last es einfach so wie es ist ohne große aenderungen.
vll. laesst sich ja was mit der verbrennung machen, z.b. bei 100 verbrennung ist der self dmg nen aoe oder so etwas.

Edit: dazu gibts noch hexenkriegerinnen + hexenjaeger, die sich an die BWs doch schon ransneaken koennen ..
wenns davon 3 gibt und die focusen hats sich schnell ausgezaubert


----------



## Magmion (25. Oktober 2008)

der Feuerzauberer wird beim nächsten patch aus dem Spiel entfernt !! Er ist einfach zu stark , GOA und Mythic gehn auf whinethreads der community ein .

Quelle folgt !


----------



## Churchak (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Wenn Feuerzauberer ganz "normale" DD.Klassen wären wie hier viele schreiben: WIESO GIBT ES DANN DERMASSEN VIELE DAVON?


weils auf seiten der ordnung keine andere zauberklasse gibt mit der man durch zaubern schaden machen kann ohne nen schlechtes gewissen haben zu müssen das man gerade schaden macht und ned heilt?


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

hoffe mal net, dass der entfernt wird, wenn das jetzt ernst gemeint war.
koennten die sich auch schwer erlauben, da vll deswegen viele aufhoeren die BWs zocken...

lieber das mit der verbrennung bissel verstaerken, z.b. 50 % weniger heilung bei 100 oder sowas die werden sich shcon was einfallen lassen wegen den whinern


----------



## joekay (25. Oktober 2008)

Als Konterklasse der Tanks müssen sie auch viel Schaden machen können, nur leider macht sie das gegen alle anderen Klassen auch stark außer vielleicht gegen reine Heiler mit viel Willenskraft.

Etwas übertrieben finde ich, dass sie fast alle Arten von CC auch noch haben oder skillen können.

Letztens hatte ich es als lv35 mit einem lv40 Feuerzauberer 1 gegen 1 zu tun. Der hat scheinbar nur gedottet und meine 8000 hp waren in gefühlten 8 Sekunden weg. Der hat mich natürlich auch umgeschmissen und gerootet als ich ihm ein paar Haare krümmen wollte. Mal schauen wie das mit lv40 vs. lv40 aussieht.



Churchak schrieb:


> weils auf seiten der ordnung keine andere zauberklasse gibt mit der man durch zaubern schaden machen kann ohne nen schlechtes gewissen haben zu müssen das man gerade schaden macht und ned heilt?



Doch gibt es und nennt sich Maschinist.

Weil er hauptsächlich körperlichen Schaden macht, heißt das nicht, dass alle seine Angriffe von Rüstung aufgehalten werden sonst gäbe es für diese Schadensart nicht extra eine Resistenz. ;-)


----------



## Faruu (25. Oktober 2008)

Bitte ins WoW-Forum verschieben, denn das ist das Spiel das die Ballance nicht in den Griff bekommt. Teamplay > Heulen! Unsere Zauberinnen auf Destroseite machen ähnlich guten Schaden, nur nicht so spektakulär. Bei uns laufen die Szens übrigens ca. 65 % für die Destros (T2) trotz vieler Feuerzauberer.


----------



## surric (25. Oktober 2008)

Riku182 schrieb:


> Also ich finde es super gebalancet haste schonma einen geschlagen? 2 Schläge Tod... Irgendwie muss er sich ja verteidigen.



Finde es auch sehr gut balanced allerdings kille ich als Chaosbarbar lieber WLöwen oder Schattenkrieger da einfach Feuermages nicht nur 2 Schläge udn Tot sind.
Ich spiele meine Karriere nicht falsch und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Blance aber das mti 2 schlägen stimmt meienr meinung nciht ganz.


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

surric schrieb:


> Finde es auch sehr gut balanced allerdings kille ich als Chaosbarbar lieber WLöwen oder Schattenkrieger da einfach Feuermages nicht nur 2 Schläge udn Tot sind.
> Ich spiele meine Karriere nicht falsch und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Blance aber das mti 2 schlägen stimmt meienr meinung nciht ganz.



ich eig. auch ( zocke auch nen meele dd (wl...)).
das spiel lebt ja auch net von 1 on 1 balance sonder von 5vs5 etc.
ausserdem verschafft der tank, der 10.20 sekunden focus aushaelt, den dds nen vorteil, naemlich die BWs umzuhauen, und das ist einfach mit 3-4 mann.
paar schlaege braucht man schon, allerdings gehn die viel schneller down wegen der leichten ruessi ( wls haben mittlere, also schwerer und kriegen 160 hp oder sowas pro level net 100) und der verbrennung.


----------



## surric (25. Oktober 2008)

minimitmit schrieb:


> ich eig. auch ( zocke auch nen meele dd (wl...)).
> das spiel lebt ja auch net von 1 on 1 balance sonder von 5vs5 etc.
> ausserdem verschafft der tank, der 10.20 sekunden focus aushaelt, den dds nen vorteil, naemlich die BWs umzuhauen, und das ist einfach mit 3-4 mann.
> paar schlaege braucht man schon, allerdings gehn die viel schneller down wegen der leichten ruessi ( wls haben mittlere, also schwerer und kriegen 160 hp oder sowas pro level net 100) und der verbrennung.



naja im 1 on 1 sind Die shcon leichter downzubekommen als in einem gegner pullt wo sie villeicht auch noch ab und zu nen heal zugesteckt bekommen und einfach nur dmg raushauen  und dich killen können bevor du es bei ihnen schaffst. :-)


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

man muss ja auch teamplay zeigen und mit mehreren auf einen druff
dann freuen sich die bws immer und grueßen den rueckkehr button


----------



## DerTingel (25. Oktober 2008)

ich finds witzig, dass jetzt jeder ordler n feuermage anfängt. sehe kaum noch szenarien, in denen nicht mindestens 3 von ihnen rumrennen. 
aber da schaden nunmal nicht alles ist, steigt die wahrscheinlichkeit mit jedem weiteren feuermage, dass die zerstörung gewinnt. so krass ist der schaden auch nicht, dass man ihn nicht locker wegheilen kann. vor allem der aoe schaden. einfach n paar hots verteilen und es gibt keine probleme. 
probleme gibts nur, wenn sich 3 feuermages absprechen und mal ordentlich spiken. aber das schaffen ja glücklicherweise kaum leute in szenarien. 
ich denke trotzdem, dass sie bald generft werden, einfach um andere klassen attraktiver zu machen. 
mfg


----------



## Dreonidas (25. Oktober 2008)

Bin Runenpriester Stufe 24, kann also wenn es um caster geht nur die Sorcs vergleichen und dass die mich im Duell (ohne Tank) selten oder mal gar nicht killen können. Weiss echt nicht was ihr alle habt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich geht das um einiges besser wenn mein Tank in der Nähe steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztens zum Beispiel wollte ein kluger Schwarzork mit 2H (was irgendwie häufig vorkommt, ich frag mich warum bloss?) mich killen, aber wenn mein guter kumpel der Tank in der nähe ist muss ich nicht mal Abhauen und kann in aller ruhe rumheilen. 
Natürlich sind wie aus dem wie aus dem Nichts zwei Sorcs aufgetaucht und haben mich weggebombt (huch, wieso habe ich denn nur noch 1/3 meiner TP übrig??? Das kann doch unmöglich der Ork gewesen sein. Ach da sind zwei Sorcs....bumm). 

War eine echt lustige Situation und hat verdammt viel Spass gemacht, also nicht rumflamen, sondern in Gruppen spielen, macht viel mehr Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

ausserdem gibts noch heal reduzierende fertigkeiten, sodass die healer der BWs sehr sehr ins schwitzen kommen und auch sich nicht mehr healn koennen-der pullk faellt um


----------



## Deelight2 (25. Oktober 2008)

Der hohe Schaden in dem Bild ist nur möglich wenn Zerstörung ständig im Pulk zusammen steht und der Feuermage seine AE auf den Pulk casten kann. Er pickt sich ein Ziel raus und alles im Umkreis von 20 Fuß bekommt Damage. Stehen da 10 Leute zusammen, dann sind das mal eben 4k-8k Damage mit einem einzigen Spell.

Man kann in diesem Fall wohl nicht sagen der Feuermage ist overpowered - es liegt wohl eher an der Dummheit der Spieler. Wenn alle 21 Fuß auseinander stehen schaut der AE-geskillte Feuermage ganz schön traurig aus der Wäsche und solche Zahlen wie in dem Bild kommen nicht mehr zustande.

Grüße

Shalamar
Zauberin, 21


----------



## minimitmit (25. Oktober 2008)

@ vorposter: ganz genau

 ausserdem ist der heal der ordler schon auf den ersten blick 100 mal besser als der der destros.
seh da auch zahlen von  um die 100k pro healer, bei den destros seh ich da bei dem sc schwarz


----------



## Lurka (25. Oktober 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Ha! Moment mal. Der Maschinist, Magus, Schattenkrieger, Squigtreiba und Zauberin (letztere macht ähnlich viel, kommt aber an den BW nicht heran) sind ebenso reine DD Klassen, die nichts anderes machen ausser Schaden und ein wenig CC mit Roots und Kick - also das selbe wie ein Feuermagier und kommen um Längen nicht an dessen Schadensoutput heran. Demnach stimmt da was nicht so ganz.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Achso, jetzt versteh ich das. Naja, wenn ihr meint Balancing bestehe daraus den Schadensoutput aller Klassen gleich zu machen, wundern mich auch diese Threads nicht mehr. 
Mein Güte wollt ihr WAR jetzt auch noch kaputt "balancen"? Oder lernt ihr mal noch mit euren Gegner umzugehen?
Btw (in Bezug auf den Quote) Feuerzauberer hat eine Robe..Maschinist, Schattenkrieger und Squigtreiber mittlere Robe. Ist was auffällig? Aber passt den Damage ruhig an...


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Diskussion bringt hier gar nix, da die meisten einfach noch ned T4 Erfahrung haben. Nochmal : Erst ab T4 zieht der Feuermage allen anderen im Damage (und ganz speziell der Zauberin als Spiegelklasse) so exorbitant davon. Wer sich die Mühe machen will kann ja mal die Skill und Damage Skalierung von beiden Klassen anschauen...

Kommentare wie "Ich find aber gar nicht das das so is weil mein Feuermage im T2 immer auf die Mütze bekommt" tragen somit rein gar nichts zu der Thematik bei....Interessant is halt das in den ernst zu nehmenden Foren (also nicht hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Order wie Destruction über die Feuermages jammert und die einzigen die das natürlich nicht so sehen die Feuermages selbst sind.


----------



## joekay (25. Oktober 2008)

Dreonidas schrieb:


> Letztens zum Beispiel wollte ein kluger Schwarzork mit 2H (was irgendwie häufig vorkommt, ich frag mich warum bloss?) mich killen, aber wenn mein guter kumpel der Tank in der nähe ist muss ich nicht mal Abhauen und kann in aller ruhe rumheilen.



Ich gehe auch als Tank gern auf Heiler wenn ich sehe, dass es sonst keiner macht oder deren Konterklassen fehlen, zudem mache ich es nicht um sie zu killen, sondern um den Beschützerinstinkt seiner mates zu wecken und so ihre Aufmerksamkeit kurz auf mich zu lenken. Das klappt meist auch aber selbst ein SO mit Schild steht im Focus der ganzen Feuerzauberer nicht lange, geschweige denn ein Barbar oder eine Hexenkriegerin.

Ein Szenario ist meist verloren, wenn die Heiler und Feuerzauberer unbehelligt bleiben. Da lass ich mich als SO lieber als dumm bezeichnen (was loretechnisch eh passt) als dass ich Order wegen fehlenden Konterklassen der Heiler und Feuerzauberer auf Destroseite / Carroburg zu leicht einen Sieg schenke.


----------



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2008)

Wenn eine Klasse auf AoE skillt, ist klar dass sie viel Schaden macht. Was mich nur immer wundert, sind die Spieler auf beiden Seiten die seelenruhig im AoE stehen bleiben, während der Heiler einen Fingerkrampf kriegt. Haben die alle ihre Effekte ausgeschaltet? Wie auch immer, eine Klasse ist deswegen nur so gut wie der Spieler der sie spielt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Dreonidas (25. Oktober 2008)

@joekay

Nehmen wir mal Tor Anroc, da finde das in die Lava reingeschubse der Tanks verdammt unfair und deshalb bekomme in dem Scenario fast immer einen herzinfarkt wenn ich einen Tank auf mich losstürmen sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es gibt auch oft Tank die leider sich total daneben benehmen, in meinem vorherigem Beitrag meinte ich natürlich diese spezielle Sorte. 
Ich schmeisse nicht gleich alle Tanks in einen Topf, also nicht ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann dir ein wunderbares Beispiel sogar nennen wo zwei Chosen mit 2H mich gleichzeitig so derbs vermöbelt haben, dass ich sogar eine Weile total Baff vor dem PC saß. Wenn es jemand kann, dann kann mans, wenn nciht dann sollte man es einfach lassen, nicht wahr?

Das selbe gilt auch für Feuermagier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn eine Klasse auf AoE skillt, ist klar dass sie viel Schaden macht. Was mich nur immer wundert, sind die Spieler auf beiden Seiten die seelenruhig im AoE stehen bleiben, während der Heiler einen Fingerkrampf kriegt. Haben die alle ihre Effekte ausgeschaltet? Wie auch immer, eine Klasse ist deswegen nur so gut wie der Spieler der sie spielt.



Es geht doch gar nicht um die AoE Skillung...der Skilltree mit dem die Feuermages momentan auf T4 diesen perversen Schaden jenseits von Gut und Böse fahren is der Buff Tree...alles mit Instant Buffs zukleistern kurz warten und nach 10 Sekunden steht nix mehr.


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um die AoE Skillung...der Skilltree mit dem die Feuermages momentan auf T4 diesen perversen Schaden jenseits von Gut und Böse fahren is der Buff Tree...alles mit Instant Buffs zukleistern kurz warten und nach 10 Sekunden steht nix mehr.



Ist so nicht korrekt, ich als 40er Erzi empfinde die Zauberer der Destro's als weitaus schlimmer als nen Feuermage bei uns.


----------



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um die AoE Skillung...der Skilltree mit dem die Feuermages momentan auf T4 diesen perversen Schaden jenseits von Gut und Böse fahren is der Buff Tree...alles mit Instant Buffs zukleistern kurz warten und nach 10 Sekunden steht nix mehr.



Die DoT-Skillung ist zwar gut und schön, aber sowas sollten die Heiler wegheilen bzw. sollte man schon gebufft auf ~450 Elementarresistenz kommen im T4, wenn man so genervt ist von Zauberin/Feuermagier. Wenn ich eine "Nerf!!11"- Diskussion jemals starten würde, dann über den Magus und seine Staubsaugerfunktion - das hat nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun, wenn man 10 Leute in 3 Sekunden verliert...Magus saugt 10 Spieler an, AoE-Root, 3 Zauberinnen nuken drauf, tot.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Die DoT-Skillung ist zwar gut und schön, aber sowas sollten die Heiler wegheilen bzw. sollte man schon gebufft auf ~450 Elementarresistenz kommen im T4, wenn man so genervt ist von Zauberin/Feuermagier. Wenn ich eine "Nerf!!11"- Diskussion jemals starten würde, dann über den Magus und seine Staubsaugerfunktion - das hat nichts mehr mit Spaß zu tun, wenn man 10 Leute in 3 Sekunden verliert...Magus saugt 10 Spieler an, AoE-Root, 3 Zauberinnen nuken drauf, tot.



Also...erstens bringen die Resis im RvR momentan gar nix, da Critschaden nicht von Resis beeinflusst wird. Zweitens hat der Feuermage ja unter anderem DoTs die deine Körperresi massiv senken und die eben Körper statt Eleschaden machen...da bringt dir das auch nix.

Und nochmal aus persönlicher Sicht  : Ich Schwarzork Lvel 37 mit 10k leben, 600 Wiederstand und guten Resis (wobei die ja nix bringen) werden von Feuermages und ihren DoTs trotz Heilung dermaßen schnell umgenuked das ich gar ned so schnell schauen kann...und das is momentan Alltag in den T4 Szenarien wenn auf Ordnungsseite genug Heilung vorhanden ist...mind. 3 Feuermages sind eh immer dabei.

Zum tollen Magus : Erstens können das Maschinisten genauso und sind den Magi in dem Sinn im Vorteil das sie nicht zu schnell gefokussed werden können, da sie nicht so auffällig vom Design sind. Zweitens scheinen viel mehr Maschinisten als Magi rumzulaufen wobei ich hier nur von meinem Server Helmgart sprechen kann

@Aldarice

Is ja schön das du das so empfindest aber die Realität sieht halt anders aus...Vergleiche die Skills von Zauberin und Feuermage und verstehe warum die ZAuberinnen abstinken....zusätzlich empfehle ich die Damage Skalierungs Rechnungen im Warhammer Alliance Forum


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> Also...erstens bringen die Resis im RvR momentan gar nix, da Critschaden nicht von Resis beeinflusst wird. Zweitens hat der Feuermage ja unter anderem DoTs die deine Körperresi massiv senken und die eben Körper statt Eleschaden machen...da bringt dir das auch nix.
> 
> Und nochmal aus persönlicher Sicht  : Ich Schwarzork Lvel 37 mit 10k leben, 600 Wiederstand und guten Resis (wobei die ja nix bringen) werden von Feuermages und ihren DoTs trotz Heilung dermaßen schnell umgenuked das ich gar ned so schnell schauen kann...und das is momentan Alltag in den T4 Szenarien wenn auf Ordnungsseite genug Heilung vorhanden ist...mind. 3 Feuermages sind eh immer dabei.
> 
> ...



Die Realität sagt auch, dass du mit 37, noch nicht die Erfahrung des 40er Open RvR 6vs6 Situation erlebt hast, und somit nicht mitreden kannst, dass der Zauberer locker gleichwertig ist.

Und auf Carroburg haben wir kaum Maschinisten, im Gegensatz zu Magusen, dies im Dutzend billiger gibt. Immer dran denken: WAR ist auf 6vs6 balanced, nicht in den 1vs1 Vergleichen der verschiedenen Klassen.


----------



## Extro (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> "L2P", jenes kürzel dass du scheinbar aus dem wow forum geborgt hast bedeutet: "learn to play" = lern spielen!
> nun stelle ich mir die frage in welchem zusammenhang das jetzt sinn macht? was nutzt es mir wenn ich gut zocke,
> und ein feuermagier nuked mich in 3 sekunden um? verstehe ich jetzt nicht. hat ein guter spieler viel mehr hp oder ist feuerimmun? hmmmm.....



Ach, die heilige Ressitenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (25. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Und auf Carroburg haben wir kaum Maschinisten, im Gegensatz zu Magusen, dies im Dutzend billiger gibt. Immer dran denken: WAR ist auf 6vs6 balanced, nicht in den 1vs1 Vergleichen der verschiedenen Klassen.



Kann ich für Middenland so unterschreiben. Magi gibt's da wie Sand am Meer, Maschinisten leider kaum - unsere Gilde sucht schon lange händeringend einen.
Mich nervt als Teilzeit- Range DD vor allem die Zauberin mit ihren Nukes - DoTs kann man ja im TS ansagen und wegheilen, aber wenn eine 40er Zauberin einen quasi onehittet, geht nichts mehr ausser "Rez bitte!".


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Die Realität sagt auch, dass du mit 37, noch nicht die Erfahrung des 40er Open RvR 6vs6 Situation erlebt hast, und somit nicht mitreden kannst, dass der Zauberer locker gleichwertig ist.



LOL was interessiert mich denn ne Open RvR 6on6 Situation...ich rede hier von mind. 12 Leuten die aufeinander prallen, sei es im Szenario oder im Open RvR Fight...is mir schon klar das bei ner 6on6 Gruppe das nicht so herausragend ist. Klar, ich werde natürlich immer in einer 6er Gruppe auf eine andere 6er Gruppe stoßen und somit bleibt das Balancing erhalten. Schau in die Foren, schau in die Szenarien schau ins Open RvR (MIT MEHR ALS 6 LEUTEN) und nimm die Scheuklappen von den Augen...is ja nicht so als ob nur Zerstörung behaupten würde das der Feuermage so wie er jetzt ist einfach zu stark ist

Edit : Hinzukommt das die Feuermages die mir solche Dots verpassen bei weitem nicht alle Level 40 sind...das sind meist auf Stufe 36 hochgestufte oder knapp drüber liegende. Also brauchst du mir hier nicht so von oben herab kommen das man das ja nur ab Level 40 beurteilen könnte


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> LOL was interessiert mich denn ne Open RvR 6on6 Situation...ich rede hier von mind. 12 Leuten die aufeinander prallen, sei es im Szenario oder im Open RvR Fight...is mir schon klar das bei ner 6on6 Gruppe das nicht so herausragend ist. Klar, ich werde natürlich immer in einer 6er Gruppe auf eine andere 6er Gruppe stoßen und somit bleibt das Balancing erhalten. Schau in die Foren, schau in die Szenarien schau ins Open RvR (MIT MEHR ALS 6 LEUTEN) und nimm die Scheuklappen von den Augen...is ja nicht so als ob nur Zerstörung behaupten würde das der Feuermage so wie er jetzt ist einfach zu stark ist
> 
> Edit : Hinzukommt das die Feuermages die mir solche Dots verpassen bei weitem nicht alle Level 40 sind...das sind meist auf Stufe 36 hochgestufte oder knapp drüber liegende. Also brauchst du mir hier nicht so von oben herab kommen das man das ja nur ab Level 40 beurteilen könnte



LOL dich mags nicht interessieren, aber auf diese Fights ist das Spiel balanced, wenns dir so nicht passt, quitten, oder selbst nen Feuermage spielen und feststellen das er bei weitem nicht so über ist wie alle machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellrock (25. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*




oh das thema ist völlig neu . Du hast auch sicher lange gesucht, ob es nicht schon 10 solcher Threats gibt


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> LOL dich mags nicht interessieren, aber auf diese Fights ist das Spiel balanced, wenns dir so nicht passt, quitten, oder selbst nen Feuermage spielen und feststellen das er bei weitem nicht so über ist wie alle machen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is ja wunderschön wenn das Spiel in 6vs6 Fights Balanced is....freut mich auch riesig. Der einzige Haken is halt bloß das diese Fights nicht zustande kommen wenn man sie nicht gezielt sucht. Szenarios sind bekanntlich 12vs12 und Open RvR Gebiete (Burgbelagerungen, Schlachtfeldziele oder einfach nur Moschen) hast du seltenst mal die Situation das genau 6vs6 Leute gegenüber stehen....also nochmal : Was interessieren mich 6vs6 Gedankenspiele wenn ich sie nicht gezielt suchen will und per Zufall nicht auf sie stoße ?


----------



## Yoll (25. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt ein paar NO-GO´s für Onlinespiele wie WAR, DAOC, WOW usw

1.) Zuviel Schaden und damit verbunden keine Chance zu überleben. Genau hier versagt WAR, denn Feuerzauberer machen extrem zuviel Schaden
2.) Zuviel CC und damit verbunden keine Chance zum weglaufen oder zum Gegner zu gelangen. Auch hier versagt WAR weil es keine CC.Immunity-Timer gibt
3.) Langweiliges PvE. Auch hier ganz klar: WAR versagt extrem, denn ein langweiligeres PvE als in WAR habe ich noch in keinem Spiel erlebt
4.) Alle Chars sehen gleich aus... sogar im Uralt-Daoc war es möglich verschiedene Rassen für verschiedene Klassen auszuwählen. Selbst Körpergröße ect war damals schon auswählbar. In WAR sehen alle genau gleich aus! Selbst die Items haben immer denselben Skin. LANGWEILIG!
5.) Es gibt keine Startwerte zu vergeben. Auch nach Level-UP hat mein keine Chance die Stats zu erhöhen...das macht WAR automatisch (und gibt Tanks dann zB Ballistik dazu...)

Und wenn der Feuerzauberer nicht viel zu stark wäre dann frage ich alle die meinen er sei balanced: WARUM SPIELEN SO VIELE LEUTE EINEN FEUERZAUBERER WENN DER eben NICHT überpowert ist? Irgendwas an dem Char muß doch sehr viel reizvoller sein als andere Chars wenn er so dermassen oft gespielt wird.


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar NO-GO´s für Onlinespiele wie WAR, DAOC, WOW usw
> 
> 1.) Zuviel Schaden und damit verbunden keine Chance zu überleben. Genau hier versagt WAR, denn Feuerzauberer machen extrem zuviel Schaden
> 2.) Zuviel CC und damit verbunden keine Chance zum weglaufen oder zum Gegner zu gelangen. Auch hier versagt WAR weil es keine CC.Immunity-Timer gibt
> ...



Du versagst auch ziemlich deutlich, ich hab noch keinen Erzi hier gesehn der so aussieht wie ich, und bei uns laufen viele rum. o.O


----------



## Aldaric87 (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> Das is ja wunderschön wenn das Spiel in 6vs6 Fights Balanced is....freut mich auch riesig. Der einzige Haken is halt bloß das diese Fights nicht zustande kommen wenn man sie nicht gezielt sucht. Szenarios sind bekanntlich 12vs12 und Open RvR Gebiete (Burgbelagerungen, Schlachtfeldziele oder einfach nur Moschen) hast du seltenst mal die Situation das genau 6vs6 Leute gegenüber stehen....also nochmal : Was interessieren mich 6vs6 Gedankenspiele wenn ich sie nicht gezielt suchen will und per Zufall nicht auf sie stoße ?



Das ist das Pech von jedem einzelnen. Frühes Entwicklungsstadium von WAR wurde schon gesagt das die Balance des Spiels auf Gruppengröße abgezielt ist. Was ja in 12vs12 schon wieder vorhanden ist, das ja bekanntlich auf jeder Seite 2x6er Gruppen sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Random-BG's manchmal in eine Richtung ausarten, ist das Problem des einzelnen Servers.


----------



## Helrok (25. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich hier mal so grob alles überfliege, stelle ich fest, dass es eine aussage gibt, die eigentlich alles relativiert:

- die resistenzen funktionieren bei der critschadensberechnung im moment nicht! -

also wäre die forderung eher:

- hotfix für resistenzen! -

statt einem generellen nerf-ruf gegen feuermagier?!
könnte man das so zusammenfassen? danke dann...

und yoll, wenn du das spiel so hasst, bzw. nichts daran als gut stehen lassen kannst, dann geh doch bitte zu einem anderen mmorpg und nerve dort die forenuser.
langsam ist es grausam..
nein, noch einfacher - werde entwickler und mache es besser, genug ideen scheinst du ja zu haben.


----------



## joekay (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> 3.) Langweiliges PvE. Auch hier ganz klar: WAR versagt extrem, denn ein langweiligeres PvE als in WAR habe ich noch in keinem Spiel erlebt



Dachte ich auch aber die Bastionstreppe war schon ganz angenehm. Du warst da bestimmt schon drin oder?


----------



## pulla_man (25. Oktober 2008)

alle die solche sachen stören sollen mal selber nen magier spielen, ohne heilung sind sie absolut nix wert.
und wenn ihr euch so dran aufregt, dann hört doch einfach auf das spiel zu spielen. wer soviel frust schiebt, dem kann doch das spiel keinen spass machen. dann frage ich mich wieso ihr euch das selber weiterhin antut und das game weiter zockt. wenn die entwickler die magierklassen zu stark finden, dann werden sie schon was machen und wenn nicht dann regt ihr euch vollkommen umsonst auf.

und das soviele nen feuermagier spielen, liegt einfach daran, dass vom style her die beste klasse ist bei der ordnung. elfen sehen sehr feminin aus, zwerge sind nicht unbedingt jeden sein stil, aber nen magier der das feuer manipuliert und kontrolliert, in schicken roten roben macht einiges her. dagegen son kleiner runenpriester oder nen langer elf ist nicht zu vergleichen.

und an Yoll: wenn dich soviele sachen stören, versteh ich nicht wieso du noch spielst. wenn dir weder pvp noch pve spass machen ist es total widersprüchlich dass du noch spielst.

und an ...Kangaroo: du musst bedenken, dass die magierklassen zum schaden machen da sind.  sie haben die wenigsten hp, die wenigsten resistenzen und die geringste rüstung und rüstungsklasse.
wenn die andern dd-klassen genauso viel schaden machen würde wäre die magierklasse sinnlos. warum sollte man eine klasse spielen, die sich selbst schadet beim zaubern, die die geringsten verteidigungsattribute hat und weniger schaden oder gleichwertigen schaden wie andere dd macht. das wäre doch gegen den verstand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sie nannten ihn Kangaroo (25. Oktober 2008)

pulla_man schrieb:


> und an ...Kangaroo: du musst bedenken, dass die magierklassen zum schaden machen da sind.  sie haben die wenigsten hp, die wenigsten resistenzen und die geringste rüstung und rüstungsklasse.
> wenn die andern dd-klassen genauso viel schaden machen würde wäre die magierklasse sinnlos. warum sollte man eine klasse spielen, die sich selbst schadet beim zaubern, die die geringsten verteidigungsattribute hat und weniger schaden oder gleichwertigen schaden wie andere dd macht. das wäre doch gegen den verstand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Nur isses halt momentan so, das die Zauberin nicht an den Damageoutput vom Feuerzauberer rankommt....ich sag zb. nur viel mehr Instant Casts beim BW als bei der Sorceress und das nur als Beispiel....oder 50 % Healdebuff vom BW...usw.
Ich bin gar nicht so sehr für nen Nerf des BW (auch wenns vieleicht den Anschein gemacht hat) sondern eher für eine Anhebung der Sorc damit sie mit dem BW gleichziehen kann...und natürlich müssen die Resis unbedingt gefixed werden.


----------



## Visssion (25. Oktober 2008)

omg leute wenn ihr nix zu dem thema zu sagen habt auser: und nun ? oder sonstiges dann haut doch ab und lasst nich immer so dämliche kommentare dazu ab das regt einfach nur auf -.-. Wenns euch eh nich interessiert was seid ihr dann überhaupt hier und schreibt irgendne scheisse rein ... unfassbar ey


----------



## pulla_man (25. Oktober 2008)

Sie schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Nur isses halt momentan so, das die Zauberin nicht an den Damageoutput vom Feuerzauberer rankommt....ich sag zb. nur viel mehr Instant Casts beim BW als bei der Sorceress und das nur als Beispiel....oder 50 % Healdebuff vom BW...usw.
> Ich bin gar nicht so sehr für nen Nerf des BW (auch wenns vieleicht den Anschein gemacht hat) sondern eher für eine Anhebung der Sorc damit sie mit dem BW gleichziehen kann...und natürlich müssen die Resis unbedingt gefixed werden.




das mit dem heal debuff is natürlich schade für die zauberin. da dieser skill auf dem squig jäger liegt, soweit ich mich nicht irre. kann natrülich auch sein, dass der skill auf einer anderen klasse liegt. 
ich muss sagen, dass ich in der beta eine zauberin gespielt habe und dort fand ich den dot-tree nicht so ansprechend wie den vom feuermagier. dafür haben die zauberin halt nen heil-dot in ihrem tree.
vom damage her brauchen sie glaube ich nicht viel ändern, fakt ist einfach, dass du in relation natürlich viel viel mehr feuermagier als zauberinnen im sz antriffst. dadurch erscheint es, dass der feuermagier stärker ist, weil du einfach viel öfter nen sz hast wo der magier ganz oben steht. es gibt aber genug fähige zauberinnen die im dmg genauso gut abgehen. auch ich musste das schon auf schmerzliche weise erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf unserem server kommen solangsam die zauberinenn nach und nach in den t4 bereich und man merkt, dass wenn ein fähiger spieler an der tastatur sitzt und ein fähiger heiler hinter ihm steht der schaden genauso hoch ist. natürlich scheint es ab und an unterschiede im dmg zu geben, aber dass liegt grundsätzlich am support den diejenigen spieler erhalten und wie die gegnerische seite damit klarkommt die zauberin/magier auszuschalten


----------



## DerTingel (25. Oktober 2008)

Yoll schrieb:


> Und wenn der Feuerzauberer nicht viel zu stark wäre dann frage ich alle die meinen er sei balanced: WARUM SPIELEN SO VIELE LEUTE EINEN FEUERZAUBERER WENN DER eben NICHT überpowert ist? Irgendwas an dem Char muß doch sehr viel reizvoller sein als andere Chars wenn er so dermassen oft gespielt wird.



weil er extrem einfach zu spielen ist. wenn man nen heiler im rücken hat, braucht man auf nichts achten. 
weil es leider immernoch sehr viele spieler gibt, die nur auf die höhe der schadenszahlen schauen, und denen nicht bewusst ist, dass es noch andere wichtige aufgaben in einer gruppe gibt.
weil feuer halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er hat m.e. die bestaussehendsten effekte. 

für mich gäbe es aber weitaus dringendere zu patchende/fixende dinge als einen feuermage nerf. so ist es als reiner heiler in der backline unmöglich in szenarien ordentlich ep oder ruf zu bekommen, und dabei ist es egal, ob man erster in der heilrangliste ist. einige gruppenmitglieder bekommen doppelt so viel ep und ruf. und man kann ja schlecht von nem heiler verlangen, dass er sich mitten ins kampfgetümmel stellt, nur um genausoviel ep und ruf abzugreifen wie die anderen spieler. 
mfg


----------



## DecxX (25. Oktober 2008)

DerTingel schrieb:


> weil er extrem einfach zu spielen ist. wenn man nen heiler im rücken hat, braucht man auf nichts achten.



Wenn sich der Brightwizard auch nur annähernd ähnlich spielt wie die Sorceress liegst du meiner Meinung nach falsch.

Jede Klasse ist einfach zu spielen, wenn man nen Heiler im Rücken hat. Und da haben es einige Karrieren noch viel einfacher als die Sorc, wenn ich da an Squig Herder oder Marauder denke. Ich denke, dass (vor allem ohne, aber auch relativ gesehen mit Heiler) die Sorc einer der am schwersten zu meisternden Karrieren ist. Dabei meine ich jedoch nicht den Dmg Output, darum geht es gar nicht. Natürlich kann die Sorc mit 2 AE Spells Horden von Gegnern zerstören, wenn die Gegner dumm genug sind, dies zuzulassen. Dies geschieht jedoch eher selten und wenn dann nur in Randomgruppen.

Dafür, dass sie so schadensanfällig ist und auf 80yrds ran muss um die AE Spells zu casten (und mit einer AE Skillung spielt es sich am Einfachsten) muss man doch aufpassen, dass man nicht in's Ziel der Gegner kommt. Dann hilft nämlich auch kein Heiler etwas.

Auch wenn es hier um den BW geht, so denke ich doch, dass es nicht ganz richtig ist, dass man "auf nichts zu achten braucht", bloss weil man nen Heiler im Rücken hat. Da verläuft es bei einigen Karrieren reibungsloser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (25. Oktober 2008)

DecxX schrieb:


> Auch wenn es hier um den BW geht, so denke ich doch, dass es nicht ganz richtig ist, dass man "auf nichts zu achten braucht", bloss weil man nen Heiler im Rücken hat. Da verläuft es bei einigen Karrieren reibungsloser.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, vielleicht reden wir aneinander vorbei. natürlich muss man drauf achten wo man steht, man sollte z.b. nicht im aoe hagel stehen. oder wenn 5 gegner auf einne zugestürmt kommen, dann sollte man sich auch bewegen. 
aber es gibt wenig utility, welche man nur in bestimmten situationen einsetzt. man ist halt da um schaden zu machen. die schwierigkeit beim bw und der zauberin ist, dass man sich nicht selber durch den rückschlag ausknockt. das fällt aber weg, sobald ein heiler da ist. 
natürlich gibt es weitere "simpel" zu spielende klassen, aber es gibt eben auch welche, bei denen man auf einige dinge acht geben muss und schnell reagieren muss.
mfg


----------



## Rickrolled (25. Oktober 2008)

OMG Yoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Yoll schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar NO-GO´s für Onlinespiele wie WAR, DAOC, WOW usw
> 1.) Zuviel Schaden und damit verbunden keine Chance zu überleben. Genau hier versagt WAR, denn Feuerzauberer machen extrem zuviel Schaden


-*Ergänze* Wenn leute wie Offensive melee`s und Tanks, range support DPS`ler usw... ihren job schlecht bzw garnicht machen... wie auf den screenshot des TE gut zu sehen ist.



Yoll schrieb:


> 2.) Zuviel CC und damit verbunden keine Chance zum weglaufen oder zum Gegner zu gelangen. Auch hier versagt WAR weil es keine CC.Immunity-Timer gibt


-ROFL ich hab dir heute Nacht, hier im Thread, schonmal erklärt das meeles später Charge, purge mit nur 20 sec CD usw... haben. mein Eisenbrecher hat keinerlei probleme mit CC. 

-Immunity Timer bei CC, dass im höhstfall! *Zehn Sekunden* hält, ist ebenso quark... 10 sec ist ca die Zeit, die DET 5 Tanks bei DaoC im mezz stehen.... hab von DET 5 Melee`s mit Purge3 und charge selten beschwerden über CC gehört. 
die Melees in WAR haben purge3 und besser oder Charge3... Charge 4 könnt man sagen, , da nur 30 sec CD? (was es in DaoC nicht gibt, mit solch kleinen CD, obwohl es dort Root`s und Mezz`s gibt mit 1min+++ dauer )



Yoll schrieb:


> 3.) Langweiliges PvE. Auch hier ganz klar: WAR versagt extrem, denn ein langweiligeres PvE als in WAR habe ich noch in keinem Spiel erlebt


-Wenn man PQ`s langweilig findet ... oder man Düsterberg (lvl 20-30 Instanz) mit endgame WoW instanzen vergleicht. mag das stimmen. WAR ist ein RvR MMORPG wo PvE nur eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt und immer spielen wird. davon mal ab... so öde finde ich es garnicht, wenn man mal genau hinguckt. 
stichwort: Schmuck Set`s die man dürch Welzereinträge bekommt usw...

-einzigste was hier wieder extrem versagt ist deine schlechte Propaganda!



Yoll schrieb:


> 4.) Alle Chars sehen gleich aus... sogar im Uralt-Daoc war es möglich verschiedene Rassen für verschiedene Klassen auszuwählen. Selbst Körpergröße ect war damals schon auswählbar. In WAR sehen alle genau gleich aus! Selbst die Items haben immer denselben Skin. LANGWEILIG!


- gelogen!
  meine WAR Chars haben sich Optisch immer weiter entwickelt. was dir auch jeder bestätigen kann, der das Spiel wirklich spielt. was ich bei dir nicht wirklich  glaube. mehr wie T1-low T2 Chars wirst du nicht haben, wenn man sich deine schlechte Propagander dürchliesst, die du hier Tag täglich ablässt *kotz*

- mit Trophäen, Farben, verschiedene Set`s, sehen ganz sicher nicht alle gleich aus!

- mal als Tipp, spiel dir bei WoW, 2 mal die gleiche Klasse auf lvl 15 und guck sie dir genau an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Yoll schrieb:


> 5.) Es gibt keine Startwerte zu vergeben. *Auch nach Level-UP hat mein keine Chance die Stats zu erhöhen...*das macht WAR automatisch (und gibt Tanks dann zB Ballistik dazu...)


-bitte bei der Wahrheit bleiben, dürch Rufränge kann man sehr wohl seine Stats und vieles mehr Individuell erhöhen!

mal eine frage: warum steckst du soviel Energy hier ins Forum wenn du WAR einfach nur scheisse findest? Es nervt nur dein zeugs zulesen, da die argumente grosstenteils einfach bullshit sind und bitte was haben 3 von 5 deiner Argumente, warum WAR scheisse ist, mit dem Topic zutun? ist nicht das erste mal, selbst WAR-bash threads wurden ja schon von dir eröffnet.


----------



## DecxX (25. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich stellen sie nicht wahnsinnig hohe Ansprüche an den Spieler. Auch, dass es wenige situationsbedingte Aktionen gibt stimmt in dem Sinne.
Klar ist sie "nur" dafür da, Schaden zu machen. Aber wenn ich mit den restlichen Damagedealern vergleiche, so haben die auch nicht wirklich andere Aufgaben =) Es ist auch selbstverständlich, dass die Gefahr der Backlashes reduziert wird. Andere Damagedealer müssen aber auf gar nichts spezielles achten, während sie kämpfen und sind dennoch umso einfacher zu spielen mit einem Healer am Arsch.

Und in der "Realität" hat man nicht andauernd einen Healer an der Seite, beziehungsweise einen Healer, der sich ständig auf dich konzentriert.
Auch in einer Stammgruppe wird er sich kaum nur auf dich konzentrieren.. Wird ja langweilig. =P

Dass man nicht im AE Regen stehen bleibt gilt natürlich für alle Klassen, trotzdem ist die Zauberin von Allen am anfälligsten und somit auch nicht vergleichbar.
Generell denk ich schon, dass der BW etwas stärker ist als die Zauberin, aber auch nur, wenn er richtig geskillt ist. Dieser macht natürlich mehr Schaden mit Dot's, wenn auf Dot's geskillt ist als die Zauberin, diese dafür mehr mit AE Spells.

Man sieht jedoch wie überall auch in den Szenarien, wieviele Nullen an BW es gibt, was schon im gewissen Sinne darauf hindeuten mag, dass es mehr braucht als eine Hand auf der Tastatur und die andere in der Hose.


----------



## Icekiss (28. Oktober 2008)

Spiele selbst Feuermage und Zauberin - doch die Gute kann tun was sie will: kommt an Damage des Feuermage nicht ran.
Klar spielt auch das Setting in Gruppe ne Rolle - aber auch unter diesem Aspekt ist der Feuermage stärker. Beide im
Endzwaniger-Bereich, aber vielleicht ändert sich ja noch was bis 40.


----------



## Callmedeir (28. Oktober 2008)

Warum Closed man nicht solche unnützen "mimimi" whine thread einfach?

Es ist weder Produkitiv noch Konstrukitiv hier.

Es bietet eher eine miese Platform sich auszuheulen und sich gegenseitig ans bein zu pinkeln.

Please Close !!! (Mal abgesehen davon das ihr interesannte posts closed und sone scheiße hier ewig offen lasst!)


----------



## xaxoon (28. Oktober 2008)

Aldaric87 schrieb:


> Ist so nicht korrekt, ich als 40er Erzi empfinde die Zauberer der Destro's als weitaus schlimmer als nen Feuermage bei uns.


seltsam... liegt das vielleicht daran, dass dir nie ein feuerzauberer seine crits reinknallt, weil er auf deiner seite kämpft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@vallmedeir: weil wir in keiner diktatur leben, und die leute sich hier gerne austauschen. dafür ist es nämlich da. das forum.
wenn dir das nicht passt, troll dich aus dem forum.
PS: ausserdem disqualifizierst du dich selbst als troll. denn dieser beitrag war bereits lange auf seite 2 verschwunden, und du hast ihn wieder hervor geholt, und beschwerst dich nun dass er nicht geschlossen wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Callmedeir (28. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> seltsam... liegt das vielleicht daran, dass dir nie ein feuerzauberer seine crits reinknallt, weil er auf deiner seite kämpft?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok bissher hab mich rausgehalten wenn ich Zitiert worden bin aber irgendwie ist bei mir auch mal ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1tens lern meinen namen schreiben
2tens greif mich nicht an
3tens war dieser Thread an 4ter stelle bei mir und nich auf seite 2
4tens ist das keine Diskussion mehr sondern ein rumgeweine und das ist was stört. 
Und solche thread haben schon öfters existiert über n Feuermagier und immer das selbe stand drin und jedesmal mit dem gleichen erfolg das sich die leute gegenseitig ans bein pinkeln.

so nu pinkel ich dir auch mal ans bein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon hat aber Recht:
Wenn nicht irgendwer immer antworten würde, würde der Thread verschwinden. Vor allem, wenn man so antwortet wie du, dann kann man nur den Kopf schütteln. Thread hochbumpen, und dann beschweren, dass in diesem Thread immer noch geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## colorfulstan (28. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*



/Flame 
Und sowas von nem Witchelf ahahahahahaha


----------



## Chevvy (28. Oktober 2008)

xaxoon schrieb:


> hi,
> feuermagier hauen extremst rein, darum laufen im low level nur mehr feuermagier herum. je höher ich steige, desto krasser wird es.
> bin jetzt lvl 21.
> *ich schreibe hier nichts weiter. einfach mal das bild ansehen.*




Nice, min. 6 Heiler im sz, die wissen wen sie heilen sollen. Bravo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Nerf Hexenkrieger!*


----------



## SyntaXKilla (28. Oktober 2008)

Der wievielte Thread ist das?

Ja, Feuermagier sind stark! STIMMT!
So solls auch sein... aber dafür halten sie nichts aus und wenn die Leute schlau genug wären die und Heiler wegzubomben, wäre im pvp einiges mit viel wenige mimimi verbunden.

Achja übrigens,
das Gegenstrück zum Feuermagier ist die Dunkelelfen Zauberin :-o
Die haut mindestens genausoviel Damage raus... stirbt aber auch genauso schnell xD

Hab mir nur gedacht ich erwähn das mal, vl ist dir das nicht klar ^^


ahja /vote for close
und @buffed Team -> bitte Einführen: Wenn ein neuer Thread erstellt wird, in dem die Worte Feuermagier (und Synonyme), imba, op oder zu stark im Titel vorkommen,
gleich wieder löschen und pm mit mimimi an den Ersteller ;D
Danke


----------



## xaxoon (28. Oktober 2008)

SyntaXKilla schrieb:


> ....Der wievielte Thread ist das?....


noch immer der selbe. nur halt wieder aus der versenkung herausgeholt.
ich könnte jetzt so viel antworten auf deinen beitrag, aber wie du schon richtig bemerkt hast:
es wurde ja schon alles gesagt. daher halte ich meinen mund, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dannie (28. Oktober 2008)

soweit ich weiß ist das auch net alles balanced , sondern nur in Gruppen  gab es da nicht mal so ein Viereck 


...............Tanks---Meeledmg--->RangeDD--->Healer--->Tank.......

so war das glaub ich. von daher such dir ne grp da ghet das klar =) ein heiler oder nochn dd dan liegt der im Staub


----------



## Lovedoctor (28. Oktober 2008)

Lieber TE,

wenn ich mir den Screenshot ansehe, fällt mir sofort ins Auge das die Ordnung mind 4 Heiler hatte die brachial Heilung rausgekloppt haben. Wahrscheinlich auch auf den Feuerzauberer der dann in Ruhe alles wegbomben konnte. Das nennt man dann Teamplay.

An die Heiler die weinen das sie nicht genug RP bekommen, heilt auch mal die DD dann bekommt ihr auch was von deren kills mit. Mein Heiler hat die gleichen RP bekommen wie ich selbst als DD.

Zum Thema der Feuerzauberer ist stark: Ja das ist er, wenn er ein Team hat das ihn beschützt und heilt und er so seinen Schaden austeilen kann. Ich habe aber auch mehr als ein SZ erlebt, in dem das Bild genau umgekehrt war. Oben im Schaden die Dunkelelfenmagier, viel Heilung durch Zeloten und Schamanen. Es ist und bleibt Teamplay.

Und btw. im 1on1 verliere ich fast gegen jede Klasse, sogar wenn die 4 Levels unter mir ist, was ist also an der Zauberer ZU stark frag ich mich.

Ein Feuerzauberer


----------



## Ilunadin (28. Oktober 2008)

Also mich stören die Magier eigentlich nur  mit 1-2 heilern im Nacken....Die klatscht man ja selbst als tank in ein paar Hieben um...finde ,dass spiel ist schon sehr in Ordnung was die Balance angeht.


----------



## Twibble (28. Oktober 2008)

Ausser gegen melees, die Dich 1v1 mit dem ganzen zusätzlichen crowd control einfach nicht erreichen KÖNNEN bevor die DoTs sie gekilled haben (am schlimmsten < level 18, wo man NICHTS gegen den Feuerkäfig tun kann. Nur rumstehen und sterben). Ich sag's immer wieder: wenn crits auch mitigated werden ist die Welt in Ordnung. So wie es ist kann ich mir meine 8000 HP und >80% damage mitigation gegen einen Feuermagier dahin schieben wo die Sonne nicht scheint, weil er so oft critted und alles einfach durchgeht ohne dass meine resists irgendwas tun würden.
Und bei DoTs kann jeder tick einzeln critten. Juhu!


----------



## WoozaH (28. Oktober 2008)

/vote 4 close ........


----------



## xaxoon (28. Oktober 2008)

Lovedoctor schrieb:


> Lieber TE,
> 
> wenn ich mir den Screenshot ansehe, fällt mir sofort ins Auge das die Ordnung mind 4 Heiler hatte die brachial Heilung rausgekloppt haben. Wahrscheinlich auch auf den Feuerzauberer der dann in Ruhe alles wegbomben konnte. Das nennt man dann Teamplay.
> 
> ...


hier im beitrag bestätigen aber sehr viele dunkelelfenmagier, daß sie trotz besten vorraussetzungen niemals an den demage eines feuerzeuberers kommen.
das dürfte aber nicht sein. der screen, mit dem ich diesen beitrag eröffnete ist ja nur einer gewesen, weil es so besonders ins auge stach. ich hatte so gut wie nie gesehen dass eine andere klasse diese demage des feuermages übertrifft. egal von welcher seite ich das betrachtet habe.
mach dir mal nen twink, und zocke mal auf lvl 10 rauf. 30% der ordnung sind feuermagier. dir fleigen gleich mal paar feuerbälle um die ohren, und bevor man aufeinander trifft, steht schon die hälfte der zerstörung wieder am spawnplatz.

aber wie auch immer. auch ich würde gegen meinen eintrag reden, wäre ich feuermagier. is ja klar. ich denke das mystic hier schon eingreifen wird, wenn es zu krass wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Náyla. (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag es absolut nicht, wenn Feuermagier/Zauberinnen im Gegnerteam sind... der Schaden von denen ist gigantisch und wenn die eigenen Melees mal wieder lieber auf die Tanks als auf die Caster gehen, freu ich mich als Heiler über die 800er Crits von einem Level 10er.. wenn man gerade mal 1200 HP hat, sind 800 HP schon verflucht viel...

Aber hey, ist halt ein Teamspiel und das muss erst noch in die Hirne gebrannt werden, dass man nicht wie in anderen Spielen (*hust* WoW *hust*) alleine oder zu zweit alles reißen kann.


----------



## Joena78 (28. Oktober 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Wenn eine Klasse auf AoE skillt, ist klar dass sie viel Schaden macht. Was mich nur immer wundert, sind die Spieler auf beiden Seiten die seelenruhig im AoE stehen bleiben, während der Heiler einen Fingerkrampf kriegt. Haben die alle ihre Effekte ausgeschaltet? Wie auch immer, eine Klasse ist deswegen nur so gut wie der Spieler der sie spielt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vergleicht diesen Screen nochmal mit dem am anfang.Viele überspringen einfach ein paar seiten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie Ascian schon sagte eine klasse ist nur so gut wie der spieler der ihn spielt.Sicherlich wird es nicht immer so sein das in jedem Szenario ein Feuermage/Zauberin 170k dmg erreicht.Das ist eher selten.

Verstehe nicht das hier so viele Tanks gegen Feuermages jammern sie seien innerhalb 10sec tot.Das sehe ich aber ein bissl anders.Ist der Tank am Mage muss dieser mit seinen 4k leben auch viel einstecken,wird nochmal umgeworfen etc.
Und der cc vom Mage ist ja wohl eher nen Witz als das er derzeit zu 100% funzt.


----------



## DefenderX (28. Oktober 2008)

Joena78 schrieb:


> Vergleicht diesen Screen nochmal mit dem am anfang.Viele überspringen einfach ein paar seiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu aber  so manch Klappspaten der seine Klasse net beherscht ist eben anderer meinung... Ich hoffe noch sehr das das Balancing nicht WoW folgt durch diesen Heulern....

Ausserdem kann ich nujr sagen  ein Team ist nur so gut wie ihr schwächstes Glied und wenn dieses nicht spielen kann wirds ne niederlage...


----------

